# Here, There Be Dragons



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone read _Here, There Be Dragons (The Chronicles of the Imaginarium Geographica)_ by James A. Owen, a story portraying C.S. Lewis, J.R.R. Tolkien and Charles Williams of the Inklings as caretakers of the _Imaginarium Geographica_, an atlas of imaginary lands? If so, thoughts?

I think one volume in the projected series is supposed to be published per year. 

Here, There Be Dragons


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe in dragons. I want to write a philosophical fantasy series called _The War on teh Dragon God_

I am now very much interested in the book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyone else read the book?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2007)

My copy arrived today. I think I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------

